# A great use of stabilisation technology



## Sventek (Jan 12, 2014)




----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Jan 12, 2014)

Cut Throat Razors Next, Would you fancy being shaved?

Great Idea, Sorry for the Joke.

John.


----------



## JTPhotography (Jan 12, 2014)

Good article.


----------

